# Tele Extender vs. Tele Converter



## CaptainJackOC (Jun 29, 2010)

I have the Canon Rebel XTi using a 75-300 USM-IS lens (58mm) and would like to extend it.  I was originally looking for the tele converter between the camera body and lens.  Now I see there is a tele "extender" that goes on the end of the lens. (I know, where have I been?)

I'd like to get opinions of anyone that uses one or the other, and which one works better for quality shots.

I found some "off-brand" or Vivitar for similar prices, but the extender has a larger size thread for the filter (62mm), which means more filters to buy.

So Extender vs. Converter - Which One Wins?

Thanks.


----------



## altitude604 (Jun 30, 2010)

I'd go for the Teleconverter.

I had a Tele-Extender for my older Fujifilm S5200 and the IQ was garbage.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 30, 2010)

I agree, you would likely loose a lot of quality with a tele "extender".

Keep in mind that a teleconverter will steal some light.  A 1.4X takes about one stop and a 2X takes two stops.  Besides taking away much needed shutter speed, this will cause an issue with your auto focus.  
Most cameras need at least F5.6 for the AF to function...and your lens only has a max of F5.6 (at the long end of the zoom).  So if you put a 1.4X TC into the equation, your effective max aperture becomes F8...(F11 for a 2X TC).  And that may not be enough light for the AF to work.  You could still focus manually, but it wouldn't be ideal because of the reduced light and tiny viewfinders on these cameras.

This is one reason why the Canon Teleconverters are only compatible with a select few Canon lenses (you would have to buy an off brand TC).

Another option would be to just maximize the sharpness of your images with good technique, then crop them afterward.


----------

